
The Concert Programmer (2014) [video] - sytelus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yY1FSsUV-8c
======
feb
In the video, Andrew creates music live on his laptop by writing a few lines
of Scheme.

Besides the musical aspects, the video also provides an example of changing
snippets code on the fly. The snippets can be started while the rest of the
program continues to run. That's based on Extempore and the Impromptu language
that they created specifically for cyber-physical computing
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impromptu_%28programming_envir...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impromptu_%28programming_environment%29))

